# virtualbox安装失败，怎么解决

## pgycon

*** Building 'vboxpci' module ***

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4/work/vboxpci'

make KBUILD_VERBOSE= SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4/work/vboxpci SRCROOT=/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4/work/vboxpci -C /usr/src/linux modules

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.2.1-gentoo-r2'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4/work/vboxpci/linux/VBoxPci-linux.o

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4/work/vboxpci/linux/VBoxPci-linux.c: In function ‘VBoxPciLinuxInit’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4/work/vboxpci/linux/VBoxPci-linux.c:149:5: error: implicit declaration of function ‘iommu_found’

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4/work/vboxpci/linux/VBoxPci-linux.c: In function ‘vboxPciOsInitVm’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4/work/vboxpci/linux/VBoxPci-linux.c:989:9: error: too few arguments to function ‘iommu_domain_alloc’

include/linux/iommu.h:133:36: note: declared here

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4/work/vboxpci/linux/VBoxPci-linux.c:996:35: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4/work/vboxpci/linux/VBoxPci-linux.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4/work/vboxpci] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.2.1-gentoo-r2'

make[1]: *** [vboxpci] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4/work/vboxpci'

cp: cannot stat `vboxpci/vboxpci.ko': No such file or directory

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4

>>> Install virtualbox-modules-4.1.4 into /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4/image/ category app-emulation

 * Installing vboxdrv module

 * Installing vboxnetflt module

 * Installing vboxnetadp module

 * Installing vboxpci module

install: cannot stat `vboxpci.ko': No such file or directory

!!! doins: vboxpci.ko does not exist

doins failed

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4 failed (install phase):

 *   doins vboxpci.ko failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2878:  Called linux-mod_src_install

 *   environment, line 2167:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           doins ${modulename}.${KV_OBJ} || die "doins ${modulename}.${KV_OBJ} failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4/work'

 * QA Notice: file does not exist:

 * 

 * 	doins: vboxpci.ko does not exist

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4:

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4 failed (install phase):

 *   doins vboxpci.ko failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2878:  Called linux-mod_src_install

 *   environment, line 2167:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           doins ${modulename}.${KV_OBJ} || die "doins ${modulename}.${KV_OBJ} failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.1.4/work'

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

----------

## EricHsu

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-893288-start-0.html

----------

